# How do I get a bird out of the tree?



## peekabooandtwo (Apr 12, 2005)

For the past two mornings(2:00 am) there has been a noisy bird in the tree outside our house. It make numerous noises and whistles. This morning it whistled at me (wolf whistle),  now I think it is a pet bird.(at first I thought it was a type of an owl) We here it during the day also How should I try to catch it. I have wild bird seed out,probably should bring that in?

Thanks for what help you can give me.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

The kind of bird it could be may depend on where you are located. When you say you first thought it could be an owl, was that just from the sound or have you seen it?

If it is a wild bird - and Starlings make all kinds of whistles, rattles, squeaks and imitations of people or even cellphones - then not much you can or should do.

John


----------



## peekabooandtwo (Apr 12, 2005)

John, no I haven't seen the bird. I thought it was an owl because it was 2:00 in the morning. I am in south Michigan close to Ohio. U.S.A. I was looking forward to hear it this afternoon. but, haven't heard it yet. I counted this morning at least 10 different noises. 

Peekabooandtwo's mom


----------

